# Anyone Using Paulstretch for Mac?



## 98bpm (Oct 20, 2018)

Hello, I'm interested in trying out Paulstretch for Mac, but after downloading the .dmg file, it won't open when I double click it. So I can't even install it. Anyone have ideas what may be stopping me from installing Paulstretch? I use Mac OS 10.12.6 (still using Sierra).

Thanks


----------



## autopilot (Oct 20, 2018)

Yes - I am using it - new install I got a week ago? Version 2.2.2 is the one to use. 

http://music.cornwarning.com/2011/12/07/new-paulstretch-os-x-build/ 

Admittedly the audio does not playback within the app for me, but the files exported are the usual glorious sloooooowwww beauty.


----------



## LinusW (Oct 21, 2018)

I have an old build, 2.2-1 (20110305) and it still works for me. 
autopilot gave the right link for the Mac port, try that source and see if the dmg works.


----------



## D Halgren (Oct 21, 2018)

https://xenakios.wordpress.com/paulxstretch-plugin/


----------



## 98bpm (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. After several attempts, I got the disk image to open so I could copy the app to the applications folder. Very trippy and cool sounds you can get from this thing.


----------

